# The Royal Collection



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I thought I'd give blogging a try. First time for everything. 

This blog I'm doing will follow my progress of my Banana gene project. All the blood, sweat and (maybe many) tears. The good, the bad and the ugly. I want to do this from the point of view of someone that would consider themselves an extreme novice. Although I have kept snakes in the past (including royals). I have never bred them before. So this will be my rise (and fall) to breeding them. I'm sure this will be a ride of many emotions. I promise to blog them all, and maybe it might serve as a "do's and don't do's" of raising and breeding royal Pythons. 

So, I started this week. I had an old rack (holds 6 RUBS) I bought from a friend, and did a bit of upgrading (added a back, added heat reflective radiator foil + tape) All running off a pulse proportional stat.










I already had a pet royal (Titan), so he was the first in, just to check everything was running ok. I then made a 2 hour trip to pick up one of the coolest snakes I've ever owned. A Banana Mojave male! I have big plans for this guy. I'm hoping to also have with me within the next few weeks, a converted fridge incubator and a Proven Pinstripe female! very cool! 










This is as far as I got. My plan with this project id to use the Banana gene as a lift off point to really intensify the yellow colors and the contrasting patterning as far as I can. I'm looking at making a purchase of an Enchi female (or Enchi combo) to really clean up future snakes.

Here's to the future. I hope this blog makes for an interesting read, if nothing else :whistling2:

More soon,

Jim.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Woke up around 7am this morning, to find he had shed! He looks incredible! You can really see the Mojave gene working with him now! Pictures just dont do this young man justice. Wasn't the best shed for him, it was quite broken. I'll be keeping an eye on the temps etc. Now to attempt a feeding tonight (always the fun bit...).


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

And tonight, he ate for the first time with me! No hesitation what so ever! Very happy 

Sorry about the picture quality, only had my phone at hand, and wanted to document important things haha.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Things are being taken slowly right now. But have just received my Incubator! A converted fridge. Using heat cable on a pulse stat. The back is insulated further with heat reflective foam and tape. And is circulated by a single PC fan with green LED's. I have seen this in action, and seen it hatch a good few clutches. Keeps its temperatures very well!











Also finally set on a breeder alias haha. Will now be breeding under the name of "python Park" a little theme play on a very famous film to do with genetics, all in good fun!


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Today has been a fun day! I have at home now, a VERY nice Enchi female, around the 1.5KG mark! Very tame, and very nice markings. Love the Enchi Gene  Hoping she will be ready next year for a pairing with my Banana Mojave. I also have a proven breeder female on her way. Keep an eye out to see what she might be.


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, having learned that it may not be so easy to convert a long time multi eater onto rats. I had a think. One day later, I came to the conclusion I would give breeding Multi's a try! I picked up a small breeding group (1 male, 2 females). And got them everything they need. I may not keep them in this enclosure, and Opt for a decent small breeding rack. Just another layer of excitement to an already fun hobby


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

And here is my last purchase for a while (I may of spent a bit more than I wanted to start up again haha) A nice 1.8Kg Proven breeder female Pinstripe  shes brill! very active and healthy!


----------



## Dieselgecko1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Have to say your banana mojave is beautiful  and i love the python park theme


----------



## Jimmyfangs (Feb 27, 2012)

hey thankyou  had a worry for a few weeks that I might have to pack it up... But Things have worked out, and I can carry on! Very happy about this! Even starting to look for a new female for the collection.


----------

